# Predator problem-advice needed



## grasshopper13 (Dec 29, 2013)

I could use advice about the best way to handle my predator problems. I have 10 acres in northern MN surrounded by state forest. I don't have any animals currently. Last year I had ducks and chickens. This year I would like to introduce goats and more ducks. I suffered losses of both last year, in the coop, in the barn- everywhere. We have a pack of very daring coyotes as well as a pack of wolves that visit. Not to mention a fox. The reason I got so concerned last year is that they killed my blue heeler mix family dog on my lighted front porch while I was in the house a couple feet away. (he had a doggy door to get inside, but that night he sat out front shortly after dusk by the front door when they got him) That was just too close for comfort. I've since been reading about LGDs but I'm not sure they are right for my situation. I do not have a large fence and the dog would essentially be able to roam- from what I've heard they will roam far. I'm afraid to restock my farm in fear of losing more animals and possibly another family dog. Is there a breed of dog good as being a deterrent to predators but not as wandering as the traditional lgd breeds? In my situation- do you think just a couple larger dogs would cut down on the issues? Or do I need to get a huge fence and two lgds before getting animals again (pricey)? Any advice is appreciated! Thanks


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry I think you need a fence. First, before anything else-- your goats for one will be prone to wandering (easier targets) even if they do come home at night...
Then look at dogs, there other dog breeds that would be good wolf/ coyote deterrants (I am thinking dogo or fila, but these are not suited to your climate)-- most of the LGDs would be fine in your climates, thats what most of them were bred for.... a fence and a pair of good dogs is a good investment in the long run....


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

secure fence first, then 2 or 3 lgd's depending on the size of the packs. in TN i've seen 15 in a coyote pack... too much to protect from with just 1 or 2 good dogs. with a good fence , i think the great pyrenees would love a job like that. good luck w/ your choice.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Agree with others, the fencing needs to be a priority! The size of the area you fence in will determine what animals and how many you can place in them as well as what type and how many dogs you will need. (With all the predators you speak of I'd get more than one large LGD!)


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Fencing first, I have cattle panels and have yet to have a wolf or coyote go over them. A lone LGD or even a pair is most likely to feed the wolves if they are roaming. Wolves view other canines as competition in their territory and will try to kill them if the chance arises and it doesn't take them long. You would need a PACK of dogs and dogs aren't cheap either.


----------



## offgridreamer (Jan 2, 2014)

grasshopper13 said:


> I could use advice about the best way to handle my predator problems. I have 10 acres in northern MN surrounded by state forest. I don't have any animals currently. Last year I had ducks and chickens. This year I would like to introduce goats and more ducks. I suffered losses of both last year, in the coop, in the barn- everywhere. We have a pack of very daring coyotes as well as a pack of wolves that visit. Not to mention a fox. The reason I got so concerned last year is that they killed my blue heeler mix family dog on my lighted front porch while I was in the house a couple feet away. (he had a doggy door to get inside, but that night he sat out front shortly after dusk by the front door when they got him) That was just too close for comfort. I've since been reading about LGDs but I'm not sure they are right for my situation. I do not have a large fence and the dog would essentially be able to roam- from what I've heard they will roam far. I'm afraid to restock my farm in fear of losing more animals and possibly another family dog. Is there a breed of dog good as being a deterrent to predators but not as wandering as the traditional lgd breeds? In my situation- do you think just a couple larger dogs would cut down on the issues? Or do I need to get a huge fence and two lgds before getting animals again (pricey)? Any advice is appreciated! Thanks


Most large dogs will scare off a coyote, but a pack of them could attack it if they're desperate enough. Wolves are a different story. I wouldn't place my bet on a dog against a pack of wolves. The best defense against predators is a rifle. Contact your F&G department. Explain your situation and see what you can do. They might issue you a permit to get rid of nuisance animals, but I'm not sure if they will if you don't have any livestock or pets around.

The Caucasian Shepherd is a good breed of LGD. They roam, though. You could get a few large dogs, but they may end up going after your livestock. The LGD breeds are bred to stay with a herd and protect it. Other breeds will bark and warn against predators, some will fight them off, but they're going to want to stay by you rather than stay with the herd.


----------



## K9KLF (Oct 31, 2012)

Fencing, absolutely.... Great Pyrenees for your climate, excellent breed for both the task at hand and environment you need help in. But remember dogs may find themselves outnumbered and I suggest a few rifles as backup for your defense animals. Either a .223 or a 30-30, with hollow point ammo, would put your predators down hard and fast with minimal kickback. My wife is lethally accurate with either but prefers the .223 over anything else we own. If your comfortable with firearms and are not shooting towards neighbors, roads, or structures, it is the best option to eliminating the threats to your herd, your dogs, and yourself. If I can help at all with caliber options, I'm happy offer what I know.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

Fence first and not a five strand wire fence either. I would put up something like cattle panel and I would probably put up some electric top and bottom as well. If you don't do that, your dog or dogs will probably become dinner.


----------

